# Body Mount Woe's



## Joel J (Feb 10, 2021)

Ok... Here we go... Working on my 67 GTO... Decided to replace all the body mounts, some are in more need than others, but didn't want to do half a job... The two under the radiator support were relative easy and have been successfully replaced, as were the two mounts right/left furthest to the rear. left and right second from the rear have each presented problems. the captured or welded nut which the mounting bolt secures the rubber mounts in place, are broken free, offering zero resistance to remove the bolt. The bolt appears to be rusted to the nut and just spins. I cut the bolt on one side just to gain access and to see if there was any way to access the nut... nope, not from the side, the trunk, etc. If I could remove the bolt (or what's left of it, I could probably MIG weld the nut in place. Anybody have previous success or insight in to how I should proceed with replacement? Extracting the other body mount bolts that break the retaining nut loose? I have attached a few pictures, thanks in advance for your help and advice!!


----------



## O52 (Jan 27, 2019)

You will need to access the cage nuts from the top which means cutting a small hole above the bolt. 

For future reference never use an impact or air ratchet on the body bolts. Use a 18" breaker bar and SLOWLY loosen-tighten-loosen the bolt to break free from the corrosion. Some drill a small hole above the bolt to continually spray penetrating fluid about a week before planned removal. 
But sometimes even that doesn't work and you'll need to cut open the body above the bolts.


----------



## Joes1966GTO (Apr 27, 2020)

I concur with what 052 said, and would add that it would be best to resist the temptation to simply weld a nut in place when you're replacing. (not sure if that's what you're planning, but I have seen a number of guys do that to avoid paying for the expensive cage nuts). That little bit of "play" the cage nut gives you, versus having a solidly welded nut in place when you go to putting the body back on the frame can save you some major headaches. Cutting a hole in the sheetmetal, chiseling out what's left of the old cage nut, welding in a new one and patching the sheet metal is way easier than shortcutting it and then fighting with it forever when reassembling. Good luck! Keep us posted.


----------



## Joel J (Feb 10, 2021)

O52 said:


> You will need to access the cage nuts from the top which means cutting a small hole above the bolt.
> 
> For future reference never use an impact or air ratchet on the body bolts. Use a 18" breaker bar and SLOWLY loosen-tighten-loosen the bolt to break free from the corrosion. Some drill a small hole above the bolt to continually spray penetrating fluid about a week before planned removal.
> But sometimes even that doesn't work and you'll need to cut open the body above the bolts.


yep.... I have to admit, I used an impact... live and learn.. I'll try the PB Blaster from above before cutting the floor... it's an adventure, right?


----------



## Joel J (Feb 10, 2021)

Joes1966GTO said:


> I concur with what 052 said, and would add that it would be best to resist the temptation to simply weld a nut in place when you're replacing. (not sure if that's what you're planning, but I have seen a number of guys do that to avoid paying for the expensive cage nuts). That little bit of "play" the cage nut gives you, versus having a solidly welded nut in place when you go to putting the body back on the frame can save you some major headaches. Cutting a hole in the sheetmetal, chiseling out what's left of the old cage nut, welding in a new one and patching the sheet metal is way easier than shortcutting it and then fighting with it forever when reassembling. Good luck! Keep us posted.


yep, I WAS planning on welding a nut in place... your advice is well taken and I'll certainly find a cage nut for replacement... thanks, much appreciated!


----------



## Joel J (Feb 10, 2021)

PROGRESS!!!! Using breaker bar and a lot of time, worked 11 of the 14 out! Stuck are right front, and left/right second from rear... should be able to access the rear ones from the trunk, not sure how to get access to the right front....


----------

